# German for the "place" command



## Brian Gollmer

Have found several lists of German commands on various web sites and am using German for all commands so far.
None of the lists have the German form of the "place" command.
What is the correct word?


----------



## Bob Scott

Brian Gollmer said:


> Have found several lists of German commands on various web sites and am using German for all commands so far.
> None of the lists have the German form of the "place" command.
> What is the correct word?


I've not heard of a "place" command in any competitions but I would think something on the internet could translate it for you if nobody here comes up with the answer.


----------



## Bob Scott

Just looked it up. 

It seems the spelling of "place" is the same in both languages but the pronunciation could possibly be different.


----------



## Brian Gollmer

I found one recommendation for "stelle".
It doesn't matter what word is associated since it is not a competition command. I was just looking to see if there was a standard that people were already using.


----------



## Bob Scott

Agreed! Outside of competition you could make up your own language. :grin::wink:


----------



## Edward S Weiss

Platz....check it out


----------



## Brian Gollmer

Platz is 'down' no matter where we are. Place is go to a specific location (bed, mat, etc.)


----------



## rick smith

welcome....hope you intend to join the forum, provide your background bio and start posting...it's almost dead 

re : "Platz is 'down' no matter where we are. Place is go to a specific location (bed, mat, etc.)"

your above statement is why your question is vague and too subjective and can never be answered

platz IS an acceptable german translation of the WORD "place", regardless of the fact that it usually means drop to a down position when used with dogs

sorry for being blunt, but "go to a specific location" is a rather crude way to describe a verbal command and expect a dog to understand. one reason is that nobody on this forum knows what YOU mean by "place". 

the method of teaching a dog to move away from you and go to a "specific location" and then stop, sit, down, get in it, bark at it, or bite it ... at this specific "place" ... usually requires a combination of commands that both the dog and handler need to learn and put together. and there are a zillion ways to do this depending on what you have in your training toolbox.

i suggest you explain in some detail what you are trying to do, what "place" means to you and how you intend to use it and why it's important for you to use german rather than just call it what it is.

there are some legitimate reasons why some commands are taught in another language that the handler doesn't speak, but i am certain this doesn't apply in your case 

we have quite a few members who know a thing or two about dog training and they'd be glad to help anyone willing to take it. i'm also certain that if you google why you might consider using a different language for your dog commands, you will see some ridiculous methods of dog training applied //LOL//

but if all you want is a german translation for place you can find a couple dozen on any online translator. pick one and move on....you already know there is no standard dog related "place" command in german , and as you dig deeper you might see why


----------



## Khoi Pham

You don't find it because it is more for pet trainer and not working dog people. The Place is what pet people use to put their pet in a place somewhere and stay there. Why don't you just use English?


----------



## Sarah Platts

Will echo Rick. Platz is the German general use word for place. German is full of different "place" words depending on the contents of the rest of the sentence. So pick a word that has meaning to you and use it. Personally, I would not use the word "place" as could sound like 'platz' unless you really drawl out the z sound. I try to pick words that aren't very similar in sounds to avoid any confusion.


----------



## Bob Scott

Khoi Pham said:


> You don't find it because it is more for pet trainer and not working dog people. The Place is what pet people use to put their pet in a place somewhere and stay there. Why don't you just use English?



Ditto, and the word can be nothing to do with the dog going to a "place". 

It could be "roses" if that means "place" for the dog.

It's the consistency with whatever word or sound you use for any given behavior your training.


----------



## rick smith

and words that come from a foreign language can have different meanings to people who don't speak that language

we had a malinois mwd who came with it's European name : Fun (pronounced foon for the english speakers)

when he showed up here, the Japanese handlers laffed their butts off and asked the handler why his K9 was named "shit"


----------



## Howard Knauf

How about the German track command? Suuk. ie: Suck LOL


----------



## Kristina sellars

rick smith said:


> welcome....hope you intend to join the forum, provide your background bio and start posting...it's almost dead
> 
> re : "Platz is 'down' no matter where we are. Place is go to a specific location (bed, mat, etc.)"
> 
> your above statement is why your question is vague and too subjective and can never be answered
> 
> platz IS an acceptable german translation of the WORD "place", regardless of the fact that it usually means drop to a down position when used with dogs
> 
> sorry for being blunt, but "go to a specific location" is a rather crude way to describe a verbal command and expect a dog to understand. one reason is that nobody on this forum knows what YOU mean by "place".
> 
> the method of teaching a dog to move away from you and go to a "specific location" and then stop, sit, down, get in it, bark at it, or bite it ... at this specific "place" ... usually requires a combination of commands that both the dog and handler need to learn and put together. and there are a zillion ways to do this depending on what you have in your training toolbox.
> 
> i suggest you explain in some detail what you are trying to do, what "place" means to you and how you intend to use it and why it's important for you to use german rather than just call it what it is.
> 
> there are some legitimate reasons why some commands are taught in another language that the handler doesn't speak, but i am certain this doesn't apply in your case
> 
> we have quite a few members who know a thing or two about dog training and they'd be glad to help anyone willing to take it. i'm also certain that if you google why you might consider using a different language for your dog commands, you will see some ridiculous methods of dog training applied //LOL//
> 
> but if all you want is a german translation for place you can find a couple dozen on any online translator. pick one and move on....you already know there is no standard dog related "place" command in german , and as you dig deeper you might see why


Place is not cruel and a very common command in the duck receiver world I am a professional obedience trainer and I use place often as I retrain dogs with high anxiety and just someone entering the home is too much stimulation giving the dog a command such as place allows the pup to remove themselves calm down decompress and re enter the situation calm. Can be associated with a bed or crate a safe place for them and it is one command one action once learned the mat bed kennel whatever can be moved anywhere. All training takes time and I use Stelle for place


----------



## NoG4me+

_For anyone stumbling upon this years later: my trainer from Off Leash K9 Training US and I settled on “*dort*” (there) while pointing to their place/destination. _


----------

